

Toyota Kyushu – The Manufacturing Ballet (2008) - liotier
http://kevinmeyer.com/blog/2008/10/jke-day-1-toyota-kyushu.html

======
serve_yay
I was impressed until I read that you can't take a leak, can't not come into
work because you're sick.

This is what we celebrate, this is what we aspire to.

------
omnibrain
A truly impressive read. Especially "Toyota automates only what is dangerous
(welding) or too heavy for humans. Everything else is done by humans...
because humans can create ideas for improvement." because I expected that in
Japan there is even more automatization than in germany. The other impressive
aspect is the problem fixing process.

------
mikro2nd
"Toyota let's their plants improve on an individual basis instead of forcing
detailed standard work across different factories."

Take that, Scrum zealots!

------
shiggerino
Very impressive. I've also seen how these cars get handled when they reach US
ports. Absolutely atrocious. Shameful display, as they say.

------
SixSigma
Make your best time the every time

